# Corking advice needed



## Tree Frog (May 17, 2005)

I have a handheld Portuguese double lever corker like the one that
comes in starter kits. For me, it works very well except for one
problem. The disk that pushes the cork into the bottle is a much
smaller diameter than the cork, so it leaves a significant dent or
impression in the cork.



I tried placing a dime between the plunger and the cork. Worked great until I bent all the dimes I had on hand.








Any suggestions?



Thanks,

Bill Burnett


----------



## PolishWineP (May 17, 2005)

Get a good floor corker! An Italian job! You'll never wish yourself back! Truely! Live big! You could get hit by a truck and never experienced the pleasure of a good corker! Go for it!


----------



## geocorn (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the plug, but seriously, Polish Wine Princess is correct! Get the Italian floor corker. It is a huge improvement on the portuguese hand corker and I have them on sale this month. I have been hit with another price increase, so they will go to $99.99 next month.


----------



## TxRedhead (May 18, 2005)

They are SO very right. I adore my floor corker. Try it once and I can promise you'll never go back to the handheld one.


----------



## Tree Frog (May 18, 2005)

Ok, Ok. You folks have convinced me. I will order an
Italian floor corker from George. (Even though in the picture it
looks like an exercise bike.)



Any idea of a good use for old hand held corkers?







Bill Burnett


----------



## geocorn (May 18, 2005)

If it is the double lever portuguese model and in good condition, I will take it back in trade for my current retail price of $14.99. USPS shipping will run about $6-7, so you can come out slightlyahead.


You could also post it on eBay. Ask Stinkie how to do it.He seems to be a pro when it comes to eBay.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 18, 2005)

Keep it for a spare, always have a spare everything (I learned that from ice fishing in the Alagash Wilderness and the fact that I live 20 miles from town) plus you can loan it to a newbee some day..lol


----------



## MedPretzel (May 22, 2005)

I bottled about 45 bottles last night!





I corked about 45 bottles with my _super-cool_, sturdy, fancy-shmancy, *awesome*, _*redportugese floor corker*_!


It is so much fun!!! After getting used to it, it was actually quite easy! Those #9 corks just went in the bottle *all the way*!!! And I could use flail-top bottles and _nothing_ tipped over while I corked them and absolutely *no* corks were sticking out! Yahoo!!!!






I love it!!!!


----------



## drew22to375 (May 27, 2005)

MedPretzel said:


> I bottled about 45 bottles last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







But Martina we so much liked the effect your double lever corker had on your biceps.






I have the Italain corker and love it. Makes corking so much fun and effortless.





Drew..


----------



## MedPretzel (May 27, 2005)

This one is still not without bicep conditioning, I might add.








Dumb that noone mentioned that!!!!


----------



## drew22to375 (May 29, 2005)

MedPretzel said:


> This one is still not without bicep conditioning, I might add.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well thats a relief. For a moment I thought you might lose your nice looking biceps.







Drew..


----------



## MedPretzel (May 29, 2005)

I love bottling now with that corker. It certainly took a lot of heartache and frustration away from the corking procedure.


----------



## geocorn (May 29, 2005)

If you area serious wine maker, you must have a floor corker! My list of 4 must have upgrades from most starter packages:


1. Stainless steel mixer


2. Floor or bench corker


3. Buon Vino Auto Bottle filler


4. Carboy handles or brew haulers


----------



## Tree Frog (May 29, 2005)

Showing my ignorance. What is a "*Stainless steel mixer*"?


----------



## Hippie (May 29, 2005)

A Fizz-X is one.


----------



## geocorn (May 30, 2005)

I also have a new one coming in that is made by the same people that make the Mix Stir.


----------



## Vaughn (May 31, 2005)

I dig the Mix-stir because it is so long. The only drawback is that it is not very sturdy. Can we assume that this new one is a steel version of the same? And what would that retail for?


----------



## geocorn (Jun 2, 2005)

I just received the new Stainless Steel Mix Stir. It is22" long with better blades than the Mix Stir. In addition, the blades are attached with nuts and bolts, instead of the plastic buttons. It does not come with anything to hold it in place in the carboy, but a Buon Vino Multi-fit stopper will do the trick.


It is longer than the Fizz-X with bigger blades. As such, it should do a better job.


----------

